# Hello from SUP and Skiff Outfitters East Orlando!



## SUPandSkiffOutfitters (Feb 16, 2016)

We are Sup and Skiff Outfitters! Located in beautiful sunny Central Florida. Our mission is to provide exceptional product knowledge and customization for each individual customer we serve. We specialize in custom fishing stand up paddleboards (SUP), kayaks, canoes, and small vessels. Dedicated to the avid saltwater, freshwater, and outdoor enthusiast. Whether you're a hardcore saltwater fisherman or a newbie to watersports in general, we strive to provide the best individualized advice. We are a family owned business serving the needs of todays demanding and savvy sporting good consumers. We know how important finding the best value is, so we pride ourselves in providing honest customer service. We are outdoor people ourselves and our passion is to treat you like we would like to be treated. We look forward in helping you find exactly what you need or want!

Feel free to call us with any questions you may have. Also find us on Facebook and Instagram! www.supandskiff.com


----------

